# Tortoise Rescue being shut down!!!!!



## Little Texas (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm not sure if this has already been discussed here or if this is old news but it just came to my attention that a Desert Tortoise rescue near Las Vegas is being shut down due to lack of funding and many of the tortoise are going to be put down!!!!! Does anyone know anything about this???? Here is the link.

http://www.newsmax.com/TheWire/desert-tortoise-reserve-euthanized/2013/08/26/id/522264/


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep! We know and it sucks .its a shame!


----------



## ascott (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...-from-its-own-refuge.77961/page-5#post-733929


----------

